# Adjustable vertical dropouts on Look & Gios



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

As my mind keeps ticking on the next fixed gear frame, I ran across these two potential frames with adjustable vertical dropouts. The Gios Compact Pro, is a sweet lugged beauty at an excellent price from ExcelSports.com.

<img src="https://www.excelsports.com/images/compactpro_a1.jpg">

The new, high tech Look KG 481sl is among the finest riding carbon frames ever built has adjustable dropouts as well, but as a much higher price.
<img src="https://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2005/tech/reviews/look_481sl/look_kg461sl_frame24.jpg">

So, the question is, is there enough adjustability to work as a fixed/SS (depending on cog/chainring combo) conversion? I think it would be more of a question of using the right combo to get it close enough so that the minor adjustment would work. If so, the possibility of using such sweet, modern frames (OK, semi-modern for the Gios) is really cool. Any thoughts?


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

I think if I had that frame I would have a machinist make me a couple of bolt on horizontal dropouts and replace the adjustable with it.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'd say yes as long as you're willing to mess with different cog/ring combinations. I've converted a few verticle dropout frames to fixed and they are usually only a couple of mm off. I'd rather have the adjustable verticle dropouts instead of filing down a few mm of the dropout.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

bigrider said:


> I think if I had that frame I would have a machinist make me a couple of bolt on horizontal dropouts and replace the adjustable with it.


that would get rid of the deraileur hanger too, and give some adjustability. The stock frames probably could be made to work with the right chainring and cog combination, but might only work w/ one cog size....it is good to be able to switch, or run a fixed/fixed hub with two cogs. FWIW there is a website that has a calculator that gives workable chainring and cog combos for vertical dropout bikes, don't have the URL though. One good feature of those frames would be no axle slippage....also the adjustment probably would not have to be done too often once everyting broke in, as fixed drivelines last many miles (like 10k plus from what I've read) since the chainline is straight (or should be, anyway)


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> I'd say yes as long as you're willing to mess with different cog/ring combinations. I've converted a few verticle dropout frames to fixed and they are usually only a couple of mm off. I'd rather have the adjustable verticle dropouts instead of filing down a few mm of the dropout.


I'd say don't even mess with them- if you loosen them, you'll never get them tight enough again. Why not buy a more suitable frameset? Especially if you are paying the kind of money to buy new. It is a sloppy and inelegant fix.


----------



## Jamieshankland (Jan 8, 2005)

I talked to a guy who sells Look in canada, His opinion(I say it like that since This particular distributer is sketchy) is that the frames are such a tight fit for aero etc that you may need to slide the wheel back for tire room.... Its feasable I guess.

BTW that Gios is a ****ing GeM!


----------



## eddie m (Jul 6, 2002)

From the picture of that Look, it looks like it has about 10mm of adjustment. The axel moves about 1/2" (12 mm) when you add or remove 2 links, but you can get a half link from biketoolsetc.com, which will reduce that to 1/4", so you should be able to run any chainring/cog combintion.


----------

